# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Briot Precision 2 Problem

## chepetech

Hello, I have purchased a brand new briot precision 2 and it seems like every time I edge any lens small tiny speckles appear on all the lenses. you can see them when you put the lenses up to the light. they look like a bunch of tiny little stars. I have tried different brands of lenses, and different settings. I am on recirculating water, to me it seems like the polycarb is getting stuck to the lenses. has anyone had this problem?
Thanks,
Jose

----------


## chepetech

I fixed the issue. i just needed to filter the water better. I put 4 panty hose and the water is super clear and clean which has stopped the briddle look on the lens.

----------

